# memcache plugin for munin



## Aaron5 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am using munin to monitor servers from a Ubuntu 10 server. The rest of my servers are on FreeBSD 8.1 or 8.2. Some of them use memcache. I downloaded the memcache plugin and it works on 3 servers but for the 4th the graphs stay desperately empty. 

On my monitoring server in the logs I get this:


```
[WARNING] Service memcached_rates on foo.adress.com/xxx.xxx.xx.xxx:xxxx returned no data for label memcache_cmd_get
```

Do you know where that could be coming from?


----------

